# تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بعد الوقود.. الذرة والبطاطا لصناعة "البلاستيك الأخضر"
1542 (GMT+04:00) - 24/10/07






تحذير من تأثير الجينات المعدلة في المنتج على السوائل والأطعمة
---------------------------------------- ​*ماساتشوستس، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)--أطلقت مجموعة من الشركات الأمريكية منتجاً جديداً، تراهن على أنه سيقدم بديلاً بيئياً مناسباً لمشكلة مزمنة تتعلق بمادة البلاستيك الواسعة الاستخدام، ويحمل المنتج اسم "البلاستيك الأخضر" وهو مصنوع من الذرة ونباتات طبيعية أخرى.*
وتكمن أهمية هذا المنتج، إلى جانب أنه يضمن إمكانية التخلص منه عبر التحلل الطبيعي السريع، في أنه قادر على الحد من استهلاك النفط الذي يقدم المواد الأولية الأساسية لصناعة البلاستيك العادي.
وحتى الساعة، بات المنتج متوفراً عبر عدة شركات، وفي مقدمتها "ميتابوليكس" ****bolix التي تؤكد أنها تلقت العديد من طلبات التصنيع التي تشمل أذرع شفرات حلاقة وفناجين قهوة.
فيما تؤمن شركة "نيتشر ورك" Nature Work "البلاستيك الأخضر" لمجموعة متنوعة من الاستعمالات، وفي مقدمتها عبوات المياه
غير أن عمل تلك الشركات لم يسلم من الانتقادات العلمية، إذ لفت البعض إلى أن عملية تصنيع المنتج تساعد على ضخ كميات كبيرة من ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الأجواء، وذلك إلى جانب أن مكوناته الأساسية تشمل بعض أبرز مكونات السلة الغذائية البشرية، مثل الذرة وقصب السكر والبطاطا الحلوة.
أما على الصعيد الاقتصادي فإن كلفة إنتاج "البلاستيك الأخضر" تفوق كلفة إنتاج البلاستيك الطبيعي بثلاث مرات، مما قد يشكل عائقاً أمام الاستخدامات التجارية لهذا المنتج.
وبرز في هذا الإطار إبداء بعض الخبراء خشيتهم من تأثير البروتينات النباتية المعدلة جينياً داخل "البلاستيك الأخضر" على المستهلكين خاصة إذا ما دخل المنتج بقوة في مجال حفظ السوائل والأطعمة.
بالمقابل، قالت وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية، إن "البلاستيك الأخضر" قادر على خفض الفاتورة الإجمالية لاستيراد النفط في الولايات المتحدة من أجل الصناعات البلاستيكية بمعدل 10 في المائة، كما شددت على أن المنتج قد يشكل حلاً عملياً لمعضلة قلة التدوير.
كما لفتت إلى أن المنتج الجديد سيخلو بشكل كامل من المواد الكيميائية التي تدخل في معالجة البلاستيك العادي وفي مقدمتها مادة بوليفنيال الكلورايد السامة.
وكانت أسعار المواد الغذائية فقد ارتفعت إلى مستويات قياسية مؤخراً حول العالم مع ازدياد استخدام بعض النباتات لإنتاج الوقود، إذ قفزت أسعار الذرة العالمية إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ عقد تقريباً جراء التوسع في اعتماد الإيثانول، المستخرج منها كقود للسيارات.
وتوقعت وزارة الزراعة الأمريكية أن يحتاج المزارعون إلى زراعة نحو 90 مليون أيكر (أكثر من 360 ألف كيلومتر مربعاً) بالذرة بحدود عام 2010، أي أكثر بنحو 10 ملايين أيكر (قرابة 40 ألف كيلومتر مربعاً) عما هو عليه الوضع الآن. لتلبية احتياجات النمو الأمريكية المتسارعة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*

طبعاً دى تعتبر طفره هايله جداً فى صناعة بلاستيك آمن ونتمنى ان خلال السنوات القادمه  تعمم صناعة هذا النوع من البلاستيك الى ان نستغنى نهائيا ً عن البلاستيك الضار والموجود حالياً ........شكراً قلم حر على انك دائماً تطلعنا على كل جديد فى جميع المجالات العلميه وربنا يباركك .


----------



## fayse_f (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*

معلومة جديدة فعلاً فهل يا تري ممكن مثلاُ نشرب  المياه وناكل الذجاجة
 الرب يبركك


----------



## أرزنا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*

سلام المسيح:

اكتشاف مهم


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



Dona Nabil قال:


> طبعاً دى تعتبر طفره هايله جداً فى صناعة بلاستيك آمن ونتمنى ان خلال السنوات القادمه تعمم صناعة هذا النوع من البلاستيك الى ان نستغنى نهائيا ً عن البلاستيك الضار والموجود حالياً ........شكراً قلم حر على انك دائماً تطلعنا على كل جديد فى جميع المجالات العلميه وربنا يباركك .


فعلا طفره هايله .....لكن لا زالت تحتاج للتطوير ......خصوصا بسبب التكلفه العاليه ( مما يقلل من تداولها ) و تأثير أسلوب الاٍنتاج على البيئه و المس بالأمن الغذائي العالمي ( لو تم تطبيقها بشكل كبير بالتقنيه الحاليه بشكل واسع) .
نتمنى أن تتحول هذه الفكره اٍلى فكره أكثر فائده و أقل مضارا في القريب العاجل ......لكن ذلك لا يمنع أن نقول أنها فكره ثوريه ممتازه .
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



fayse_f قال:


> معلومة جديدة فعلاً فهل يا تري ممكن مثلاُ نشرب المياه وناكل الذجاجة
> الرب يبركك


أهلا و سهلا .
لا أظن أن الزجاجه قابله للأكل , أو حتى ستكون قابله للأكل .
فهي ( على الأقل ) ستكون متمتعه بصلابه و مرونه يجعلونها عمليه و سهله التخزين و النقل .
أظن أنه لدينا منتوج بلاستيكي ( حقيقي ) لكن مواده الخام طبيعيه و نباتيه أساسا .
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> اكتشاف مهم


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ra.mi62 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*

شكرا على هذه النصائح وفعلا موضوعك رائع


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على هذه النصائح وفعلا موضوعك رائع


أهلا و سهلا .
شكرا للتشجيع .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## jim_halim (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً أستاذ قلم حر علي الموضوع الهام .. 

لكن بصراحة أنا مش متفائل من موضوع صناعة الوقود الحيوي ده و البلاستك اللي من الذرة و البطاطس 

لأن دول بيتم تصنيعهم من المواد الغذائية الأساسية .. مثل الذرة و القمح و البطاطس .. 

و ده .. بيخلي الدول اللي كانت بتصدر المواد الغذائية دي .. تتجه لأنها تستخدمها في مجال صناعة الطاقة .. و بالتالي سعر المنتجات الأساسية دي .. ها يرتفع 

و الدول اللي معتمدة بشكل كبير علي إستيراد الذرة و القمح .. ( زي مصر ) ها تقع بين مطرقة البترول و سندان المواد الغذائية الأساسية مرتفعة الثمن 

للأسف مشكلة كبيرة و مش ها يحس بيها إلا دول العالم الثالث و الفقراء 

​


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تصنيع بلاستيك من الذره و البطاطا !*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> شكراً أستاذ قلم حر علي الموضوع الهام .. ​
> لكن بصراحة أنا مش متفائل من موضوع صناعة الوقود الحيوي ده و البلاستك اللي من الذرة و البطاطس ​
> لأن دول بيتم تصنيعهم من المواد الغذائية الأساسية .. مثل الذرة و القمح و البطاطس .. ​
> ...


أهلا جيم ......وحشتنا .
كلام ليس بحاجه لتعليق سوى :
كتبت , و أوجزت و أصبت .
يبدو أن الفقير ليس له سوى مكان ضيق جدا في كوكبنا .و الخوف أن يختفي هذا المكان قريبا جدا !
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

